# What do I have? Is it worth it?  Where do I start?



## gary10509 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello Cabers,

I've been browsing for awhile, but only newly registered.  

My grandfather's bike has been sitting in the corn crib for 50 years or more.  Just dug it out and brought it home.  Can anyone identify?  The nameplate has fallen off.

I'd love to have it completely restored and am handy enough to do a fair amount of the work.  Is this bike a good candidate for restoration?  Everything moves freely, except the chain.  The rust does not seem to be structural.  Can anyone recommend an expert in the Indiana/Ohio/Michigan area who might have a look and give me some good advice?

Regards,

Gary Johnson


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2014)

welcome to the CABE Gary!
Excelsior maybe?
circa 1920


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 28, 2014)

*Grandpa's Bike*

Welcome to the Cabe.  Great looking bike you have there.  I'm voting for teens.  I think your grandpa's bike would be a great restoration project for you, especially if you can do some of the work.  I would swap out the rims for the modern Velocity Blunt rims that you can put modern tires on, a functional and cost saving upgrade.  There is quite a bit of info about them here on  the cabe.

There is likely someone in your area that will chime in and help you out.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 28, 2014)

Wecome! Does anybody know if those are "tiller bars"?


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 28, 2014)

*Bars*



bikecrazy said:


> Wecome! Does anybody know if those are "tiller bars"?




They look to be, that is part of the reason I'm voting teens


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Wecome! Does anybody know if those are "tiller bars"?




They are indeed.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a set and was wondering what they usually sell for?


----------



## josehuerta (Nov 28, 2014)

And possibly Mead with that 1/2" pitch sprocket -


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 28, 2014)

*Mead*



josehuerta said:


> And possibly Mead with that 1/2" pitch sprocket -




Ive seen those fender braces on Mead.  The badge outline looks similar to an early Excelsior from a distance.


----------



## chitown (Nov 28, 2014)

That is a Schwinn built machine. The 1/2" pitch chain would indicate a 1915-1917 date range. I think they went back to 1" pitch in 1918 as part of the standardization movement that also mirrored the War Industries Board guidelines to institute 1" pitch chains for all bicycles. One of the only companies to continue with the 1/2" chain was indeed Mead so it could be later into the 20's if Mead badged.

If you pull the cranks off there should be a 2 digit date stamp after "AS" (Arnold Schwinn)

Keep us posted and good luck with the resto... and yes that would make a great candidate for a restoration. Lots of possibilities for badges to add as Schwinn built for lots of companies during the teens.



Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 28, 2014)

Would be a great bike to ride or restore, even if it wasn't Grandpa's bike, but that makes it all the cooler! Not too many of us have a relative's bike in our collections.

Also, many on here would leave that rusty patina and just get it ride-able, but I second the vote for modern wheels and tires, you can get new wood wheels that will use modern tires, so you won't sacrifice the old look. 

Should be a fun project. Keep us posted. 

Darcie


----------



## gary10509 (Nov 28, 2014)

There are four holes where the head badge was mounted, and it doesn't look like any Schwinn badge I can find.  The top holes are level, about 1 inch down from the top, and equally spaced about 1 inch wide.  The bottom two holes are also level, about 2 inches below the top holes, also equally spaced, but wider than the top, about 3 inches wide.  The bottom holes are wide enough that they are almost at 180 degrees on the tube.  

Something like this (the dashes are for spacing

----------O----------O






----O----------------------O


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 28, 2014)

*Nice one*

Nice tillers and 1/2" pitch drive train!


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 28, 2014)

chitown said:


> That is a Schwinn built machine. The 1/2" pitch chain would indicate a 1915-1917 date range. I think they went back to 1" pitch in 1918 as part of the standardization movement that also mirrored the War Industries Board guidelines to institute 1" pitch chains for all bicycles. One of the only companies to continue with the 1/2" chain was indeed Mead so it could be later into the 20's if Mead badged.
> 
> If you pull the cranks off there should be a 2 digit date stamp after "AS" (Arnold Schwinn)
> 
> ...





*Good Eye - Chris !!!*  And those _wire_ fender braces are correct .. as well as the 
built-in-frame, dropstand ears.

....... patric









======================
======================


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 28, 2014)

gary10509 said:


> There are four holes where the head badge was mounted, and it doesn't look like any Schwinn badge I can find.  The top holes are level, about 1 inch down from the top, and equally spaced about 1 inch wide.  The bottom two holes are also level, about 2 inches below the top holes, also equally spaced, but wider than the top, about 3 inches wide.  The bottom holes are wide enough that they are almost at 180 degrees on the tube.
> 
> Something like this (the dashes are for spacing
> 
> ...






*Great description, Gary !!!

I added a little horsepower to your foto ... *

...........  patric










===============================
===============================


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 29, 2014)

*Yep Worth it*

Yes it's worth it and I am with Patric it's a Teens Schwinn. I Like it the way it is, a Total restoration, may break your back and bank, but Schwinns are always good Canvases. Should you want to part with it Please contact me.
enjoy
tyler


----------



## SchwinnChester (Nov 29, 2014)

That's a really cool bike. I'm one who would leave as is. Fix the wheels, repack all bearings and ride away. It's only original once.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 5, 2014)

I love originals, but this bike NEEDS to be restored. Restore EXACTLY as it was from the factory and surprise all of your older relatives with it, if any are still alive to remember that bike.

I'm blessed to have a relative's bike in my collection as well, although awaiting restoration. I screwed one up and had to part it/scrap it but the one I have now is a Spaceliner, with an eerie past.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 5, 2014)

Patina is nice but this bike as lots of rust. There is a BIG difference between "patina" and cancer. Restore this bike before that rust forms any deeper pits or worse...HOLES!!


----------



## gary10509 (Dec 6, 2014)

chitown said:


> That is a Schwinn built machine. The 1/2" pitch chain would indicate a 1915-1917 date range. I think they went back to 1" pitch in 1918 as part of the standardization movement that also mirrored the War Industries Board guidelines to institute 1" pitch chains for all bicycles. One of the only companies to continue with the 1/2" chain was indeed Mead so it could be later into the 20's if Mead badged.
> 
> If you pull the cranks off there should be a 2 digit date stamp after "AS" (Arnold Schwinn)
> 
> ...




Chris,  You nailed it - AS 16.  Check out the picture.  Now I need to learn everything possible about Schwinn's 1916 models.  Any suggestions?


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 6, 2014)

looks great as is......too many lipsticked up ones out there already


----------



## mike j (Dec 6, 2014)

Gary, Good luck & have fun with it, whichever way you go with it. You have to fix the wheels, why stop there. Say a person lives a long life, when they die, do you put a recent photo, or one from when they were in there prime to remember them by, in the obit's. Just a thought, there is a point where patina is just rust.


----------

